# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Controle de Saída e Entrada de Veiculos

## anacleto8000

Bom dia

Possuo um controle de portaria onde é registrado toda saída e entrada dos veículos através do VBA. São utilizadas duas UseForm, uma para saída e outra para entrada, segue abaixo o link.

http://www.4shared.com/file/KYgI13Os/co ... rum_2.html

O que preciso fazer é no momento do cadastro de saída do veiculo da empresa for efetuado e caso seja realizado outro cadastro de saída sem que o veiculo retorne houvesse um bloqueio não possibilitando o operador cadastrar outra saída visto que já houve o registro de saída e esse carro ainda não registrou sua entrada.

Do mesmo modo ocorre com o veiculo que está entrando na empresa, caso o veiculo não tenha registro de saida não pode deixar registrar a entrada desse veiculo.

Preciso muito deste auxilio, só me falta essas condições para concluir o aplicativo.

Seria uma forma de deixar condicionado! Fico no aguardo!

----------

